# Velocidade média do vento, por meses



## Oriolus (11 Nov 2009 às 18:31)

Olá a todos,

Gostaria de obter dados sobre a velocidade média do vento em Portugal Continental, nos vários meses do ano.

Alguém sabe onde poderei obter esta informação?

Grato pela atenção.
Oriolus


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Nov 2009 às 21:23)

Oriolus disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> Gostaria de obter dados sobre a velocidade média do vento em Portugal Continental, nos vários meses do ano.
> 
> ...



Olá, Oriolus.

Tenho esses valores para algumas localidades, em normais climatológicas, especialmente do Alentejo e Ribatejo. Se quiseres digitalizações desses dados, diz. Com certeza também haverá mais gente com dados que irão acrescentar neste tópico, das várias regiões do país.


----------



## Oriolus (12 Nov 2009 às 10:26)

Olá Daniel,

Obrigado pela tua resposta.

Sim estou interessado nesses dados, pelo menos para 2 ou 3 localidades distintas. Qual é o formato dos dados? Se for mais fácil por e-mail posso enviar-te o meu e-mail por mp.

1 abraço.


----------



## Vince (12 Nov 2009 às 10:31)

Dá também uma olhadela neste tópico:
 Estudo vento médio no território português


----------

